
An Update on the Status of Our UX Design Program - maximilianroos
https://lambdaschool.com/the-commons/an-update-on-the-status-of-our-ux-design-program
======
petee
I feel they should get a lot of credit for being this transparent; it would
have been really easy to make quiet changes and sweep it under the rug, and
move on.

I am also not surprised that UX designers are having difficulty finding jobs
since lately app and website design seemingly trend heavily towards _' user be
damned'_, with the most basic interface fails. They certainly couldn't have
been designed by someone with an inkling of training!

~~~
tecleandor
It's too late to be transparent, IMO.

~~~
gazzini
This post is 1 month old.

But ignoring that, why is it too late? Have a lot of UX students come forward
complaining about the program? I haven't been following the news around it,
I'm genuinely curious.

This article strikes me as honest & transparent in the beginning, and very
hand-wavy, we-hired-a-consultant-to-write-this-so-we're-provably-covering-our-
bases-look-at-all-we're-doing-to-address-this-please-don't-sue towards the
end.

~~~
tecleandor
Seems like there were plenty of problems past year already...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22392517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22392517)

~~~
petee
Um, that link is this year, and for the same topic, at the same time...

~~~
tecleandor
The link on that post talks about 2019, the recolection of the events was
pasted this year but still...

------
Wowfunhappy
I don’t think there’s a strong reason not to use the link’s original title, is
there? It would be:

> An Update on the Status of Our UX Design Program

Edit: Thank you to whoever changed it!

------
DonHopkins
What happens if Lambda shuts down? Are all the people they trained who are
obligated to pay them part of their salary off the hook, or are those
obligations a resource that Lambda can liquidate to pay off their creditors,
and their customers still have to pay whoever bought the rights from Lambda?

~~~
Traster
It's worth noting that the entire shtick of "We don't get paid unless you get
a job" is bullshit. Those rights to part of your salary can be sold off to
other people, and that has already happened several times - so Lambda got paid
whether you got a job or not.

~~~
Znafon
It would have been more accurate to said "You don't pay unless you get a job"
but you seem to be bitter about it, why so?

~~~
Hallucinaut
I gather GP's point was that the implicit motivation was that Lambda must do a
good job because they will fail if you aren't employed, but this is akin to a
sub-prime mortgage taker thinking they must be able to afford the mortgage if
the bank says it will lend to them because they're at risk otherwise...

whereas in reality the banks just didn't care about quality because they'd
package them up into securities and sell them on.

~~~
Znafon
Yes but for the package to have any value the student still need to find a
job.

LambdaSchool can get money on the long term, when the student get a job, and
need to cover their costs now, so the packaging is not a weird thing to do. As
long as the people buying them understands what they are, there is nothing
nefarious going on.

There may be bad things happening at LambdaSchool but I wouldn't say that this
part of the financing is one.

------
narrowtux
If I'm skimming this correctly, it's only suspended until they've addressed
these issues.

